# Remove label completely or stitch the new one above?



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

how would you handle a label like this?

As you can see they have used several stitches to apply the label. This makes a lot of work when you use a seam ripper.

What about cutting the label with a scissors above the "100% cotton", keep the upper leftover of the label and just seam the new label on top of that?


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

FTC requires certain information on every textile item sold, so unless your tag includes that info, just leave the this tag on and sew your own one over.


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Is this a side seam label? What would be the point in removing it?


----------

